# Rocked at Waterville Valley



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got rocked at Waterville Valley. Knocked out, concussion, and bruised pelvis. If it was icy I think I'd be dead, or at least eating through a straw. 

Bluebird skies, 35 degrees, and noone on the hill. 2nd run of the day, dropped into True Grit at full speed...half way down ended up coming into a roller and couldn't avoid it. Hit it almost wide open, got tossed 20 feet and knocked out instantly. Slid 50 feet and came to with my bro and ski patrol yelling my name. SP asked me what I had for breakfast and I couldn't remember. 

Broke my high back, head phones, and blew the lenses clean out of my EG2's. Guess I shouldn't have dropped it without taking a few test runs. And I wasn't wearing a helmet. Looks like I'll be ordering one today.


----------



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

Dude that really sucks! Were you wearing a helmet? I understand that you were done for anyway even with one but damn how long did the concussion last and you probably blacked out too didn't you?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Popped the lenses out of your EG2's? Holy crap!

+vibes. Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Ha, I broke a rib, or 2 at WV some years ago. Had only just started riding for the first time a few days before, got some air, but didn't land it right. Didn't bother going to the doctor for him to tell me what I already knew, and there is nothing you can do about broken ribs anyway. Now I was working as a lifty at WV, I didn't tell the supervisor, didn't think I needed to, I simply showed up for work, and as luck would have it, he puts me on the non-detachables....you know, the lifty has to hold each chair back as it passes.....ouch.....but the vodka I had the night before helped, a bit.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

awwwwyeeee said:


> Dude that really sucks! Were you wearing a helmet? I understand that you were done for anyway even with one but damn how long did the concussion last and you probably blacked out too didn't you?


I was out instantly, came to for a bit for ski patrol to ask me some questions and check my eyes, then passed out, came to while the put me on the sled, then passed out again. They kept yelling my name and asking me to stay with them but it was useless. 

The next thing I remember I was waking up in the med hut and caught something about sending me out in an ambulance. That made me perk up and I tried sitting up and blacked out again. I came to and told them I'm def not going in an ambulance. I told my bro if I don't improve on the way home then we'll go. They kept me for another 30 min for observation and I got my bearings back enough to walk to the car. I feel better now but still a little hazy and dizzy from time to time, and my pelvis hurts like hell. I did some reading about concussions and I should be all set. I just have to rest. 

The worst part is it was the second run of the day and we've had such a shitty winter. WV got 8 inches of snow over the last 3 days and it was bluebird, warm, and fresh corduroy as far as you could see. By far the best snow of the season, and I only got one run on it. Next time I'll have to take some test runs to see how the surface has changed before I point it. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Ouuuchh! That musta sucked... it seems that WV is always icy this year, I went around February and it was ice sheets by lunch time.

I hope you recover fast!


----------

